# What is fan fiction?



## Earion (May 17, 2012)

Ομολογώ δεν είχα ακούσει αυτό τον όρο. Έμαθα γι' αυτόν και το περιεχόμενό του διαβάζοντας την παρακάτω βιβλιοπαρουσίαση που σας επισυνάπτω από το TLS:

*He Tarzan*

AARON SCHWABACH
Fan Fiction and Copyright
Outsider works and Intellectual Property protection

192 pp., Ashgate, £55 (US $89.95).
ISBN 978 0 754 67903 5​
Have you ever wondered what would have happened if Miss Havisham’s wayward fiancé had returned, begging for forgiveness? Or if Sherlock Holmes had been on the _Titanic_, or something more than friendship had blossomed between Mr Darcy and Mr Bingley? If so, you need look no further than your web browser: someone may well have constructed these narratives for you and published them online. He or she will be a member of the growing band of “fan fiction” writers –amateur authors who borrow established characters and build on (or reimagine) the plotlines of existing novels, films and television programmes. They continue stories, fill in missing plot details, devise alternative endings, and invent romantic liaisons between characters who may have been enemies in the original text.

Fan fiction is not new. Lord Byron’s epic adventure _Don Juan_ inspired countless anonymous writers to contribute “lost cantos”. These unauthorized continuations of the poem were published cheaply and hungrily consumed by Byron’s fans, eager to read more of Juan’s adventures. But the internet has allowed this once niche form of fiction to be written and read by millions of fans, whose source material now ranges from Victorian novels to teen soap operas. In many ways online fan fiction taps into the oral storytelling of our past, in which we relied on a familiar stock of mythical characters. It is a peculiarly collective mode of reading and writing that sits outside conventional publishing: fans talk to each other in online forums, request stories, debate the success of their efforts, and collaborate on multi-author works.

Aaron Schwabach’s _Fan Fiction and Copyright_ is the first book to address the legal issues surrounding “outsider works” and to describe how the law is struggling to adapt to these products of the internet age. Much of the book is devoted to explaining why professional authors would, for the most part, have little legal ground on which to prosecute their fans for commandeering their plots and characters. As non-commercial works of “commentary”, almost all fan fiction falls under the rubric of “fair use”. It is published free online, written for the love of writing and reading alone. Its purpose, as an exercise in imaginative fantasy, is to amuse fellow fans. With clear and accessible case studies, Schwabach explains what fair use and other “haphazardly defined” legal terms mean for writers.

Aside from legal considerations, many professional authors feel uncomfortable about their characters being used in ways they cannot control, especially when it involves pornographic or disturbing scenarios. Some have requested that fan fiction websites ban any use of their work although, in doing so, they risk pushing their readers away. Indeed, Schwabach suggests that fan fiction only enhances sales of the original works. Harry Potter-related fan sites, for example, have now amassed around a million stories, and are visited by hundreds of thousands of readers every day. By “continuing the story” of Harry Potter they help keep the lucrative franchise ticking over now that the official series has ended. Having once encouraged fan fiction, J. K. Rowling is now notoriously litigious. Things soured between the author and her fans when details of her later books started to be anticipated by online writers; she was accused of stealing their plots rather than the other way around.

For anyone interested in the nature of fiction, Schwabach’s book helps to tease out the entwined concepts of imitation, allusion, homage and plagiarism. A good proportion of it is dedicated to the problem of identifying “original” characters when authors have for centuries borrowed ideas from their predecessors. Much of the amusement of the book comes from Schwabach’s descriptions of the ineffectual ways in which law courts deal with complicated literary concepts. A New York judge, for example, defined the character of Tarzan as athletic, innocent, gentle and raised in the wild. Yet these characteristics could be applied to countless characters from Romulus onwards; indeed, the only definition that the judge could settle on that was unique to Tarzan was that “He is Tarzan”. It is easy to see how an immediately recognizable image like Mickey Mouse can be copyrighted, but characters become more nebulous when they are written rather than drawn, created in part in the mind of the reader.

Like many academics who write about fan culture, including Henry Jenkins (whose _Textual Poachers: Television fans and participatory culture_, 1992, is still the defining text in the field), Schwabach makes it clear that he is a fan. He directs his book unashamedly at fan fiction writers themselves. In doing so, he creates a problem: while on one hand he attempts to make outsider culture more acceptable to mainstream thinking, on the other he reinforces the idea that only true fans can understand this new genre. By casually using terms such as “squick” (to denote themes that may offend some readers, such as incest, rape, or torture), and indulging in humorous asides assessing the relative merits of different fandoms, Schwabach risks alienating readers who are not already well versed in fan idioms. This is a shame. _Fan Fiction and Copyright_ is necessary, if only to help us realize that the democratization of literature on the internet is, slowly but surely, changing the way we read and write.

CORIN THROSBY
TLS March 23, 2012

Εκ των υστέρων βλέπω ότι η Βικιπαίδεια έχει ένα λήμμα πολύ ενδιαφέρον: Fan fiction. Υπάρχει μάλιστα και δίκτυο FanFiction.Net, στο οποίο καταθέτουν οι μυριάδες των θαυμαστών τα δικά τους πονήματα από την ποπ κουλτούρα, το σύμπαν της τηλεόρασης, των κόμιξ και των ηλεκτρονικών παιχνιδιών.

Είδες δόξες ο εκδημοκρατισμός της κουλτούρας;

Υ.Γ. Πώς θα το πούμε ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2012)

Ένα εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα fan fiction προσφέρει ο εναλλακτικός κόσμος του 1632. :)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...] Υ.Γ. Πώς θα το πούμε ελληνικά;



Please see *fanfiction*, a thread by Themisdaughter. :)


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2012)

Λέξι - λο - γίιιια 

πρώτο - πορείιια ! :up:


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2012)

Την ίδια πάντως αμηχανία με μένα δείχνει ο Απόστολος Λαμπρόπουλος στο άρθρο του "Σύντομες ιστορίες στο Διαδίκτυο: δημιουργική γραφή, παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία, θεωρία", από το συλλογικό τόμο _Το διήγημα στην ελληνική και στις ξένες λογοτεχνίες: θεωρία, γραφή, πρόσληψη_. Επιμέλεια Ελένη Πολίτου-Μαρμαρινού, Σοφία Ντενίση. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Gutenberg, 2009, σ. 564-579.

Με τον όρο Fan Fiction (τον χρησιμοποιώ στα αγγλικά, καθώς δεν γνωρίζω κάποια τρέχουσα απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά) δηλώνεται η μυθοπλασία την οποία συνθέτουν οι χρήστες του Διαδικτύου χρησιμοποιώντας είτε το σύμπαν δημοσιευμένων λογοτεχνικών κειμένων, τηλεοπτικών σειρών, κινηματογραφικών ταινιών ή βιντεοπαιχνιδιών, είτε γνωρίσματα πραγματικών προσώπων (διασημοτήτων ή ιστορικών μορφών) και καταστάσεων. (σ. 564)​


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2012)

Από το ίδιο άρθρο αποσπώ έναν κατάλογο των χαρακτηριστικών, των προοπτικών --και των επιθυμιών-- του Fan Fiction


Το Fan Fiction παρακινεί στη λογοτεχνική γραφή, απομυθοποιεί —αν δεν καταργεί— το σεβασμό στο γράμμα του κειμένου και την υπογραφή του συγγραφέα, τείνει να μετατρέψει τα ήδη γνωστά κείμενα από ένα παγιωμένο corpus σε μια πολύ πιο ρευστή κειμενικότητα και τα θέτει, στη διάθεση ενός κοινού που υπό διαφορετικές συνθήκες δύσκολα θα στρεφόταν προς τη λογοτεχνική γραφή.
Η συγγραφική πρακτική του Fan Fiction μας υποχρεώνει να ξαναδούμε με καινούργιο μάτι τα, υποτίθεται, αυτονόητα μέσα που βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή σε χρήση, όπως για παράδειγμα το έντυπο ή το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο. Κατά συνέπεια, μας επιτρέπει να ξαναδούμε πώς αυτά τα μέσα συνέβαλαν στη διαμόρφωση των σημερινών συγγραφικών μας συνηθειών, ποιους περιορισμούς έχουν επιβάλει και ποιες θα είναι οι επιπτώσεις ενός πιθανού παραμερισμού τους.
Το Fan Fiction θα μπορούσε να εκληφθεί ως ενός είδους «συνωμοσία» εναντίον των παγιωμένων διαύλων παραγωγής και διακίνησης της λογοτεχνίας. Ο εγγενής ελιτισμός της έντυπης κουλτούρας και των ολιγάριθμων προσώπων που είχαν εκ των έσω πρόσβαση σε αυτή μετριάζεται. Έστω και αν το Fan Fiction δεν καταλήγει ακριβώς στο «δύναμη στους ανθρώπους» (“power to the people”) των χίπις, όπως έχει υποστηριχτεί, τουλάχιστον υποκαθίσταται από μια κουλτούρα χαλαρότερων αποκλεισμών ή πορωδών διαχωρισμών που καθιστούν νοητή μια δυνητικά πάνδημη πρόσβαση στη γραφή.
Αν εξαιρέσουμε την ηλεκτρονική εγγραμματοσύνη και την πρόθεση του χρήστη να γίνει διαδικτυακός συγγραφέας, καμιά άλλη ταυτότητα και κανένα άλλο γνώρισμα ενός ενιαίου υποκειμένου δεν κρίνονται απολύτως αναγκαία ή επιβεβλημένα. Οι διαδικτυακοί συγγραφείς δεν αναλαμβάνουν παρά μόνο ένα μέρος μιας συλλογικής, κατατεμαχισμένης και εντέλει ανώδυνης συγγραφικής «ευθύνης»: ένα ψηφιακό και εν πολλοίς αποσωματοποιημένο on-line «εκεί» φαίνεται να υποσκελίζει ένα κάπως πυκνότερο ενσώματο off-line «εδώ».
Το Fan Fiction υπογραμμίζει το γεγονός ότι ένας απεριόριστος αριθμός «παρασιτικών» σύντομων ιστοριών μπορούν να συναντηθούν και να ξαναγραφτούν σε έναν κοινό χώρο. Άρα, *η μπορχεσιανή βιβλιοθήκη που περιλαμβάνει κάθε δυνατή μικρο-παραλλαγή κάθε πιθανού βιβλίου ενδέχεται πλέον να μοιάζει λιγότερο ανεπίτευκτη*.
Στο Fan Fiction δεν φαίνεται να έχει πρωτεύουσα ερμηνευτική σημασία η στιγμή της παραγωγής ή η προέλευση ούτε του πρωτότυπου κειμένου, ούτε των μεμονωμένων επαναγραφών του. Το καίριο στοιχείο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι η παρουσία τους αυτή καθαυτή στον δικτυακό τόπο και, κατ' αυτή την έννοια, η ιστορία του Fan Fiction συμπυκνώνεται στη διαθεσιμότητα των κειμένων και τα παρεπόμενά της.
Το Fan Fiction μπορεί να αποτελέσει το πρόταγμα προκειμένου η διδασκαλία της λογοτεχνίας να βγει από το λήθαργο στον οποίο κατά καιρούς περιπίπτει και αυτό συνδέοντας τη λογοτεχνία ως καθιερωμένο αντικείμενο μάθησης με τη διαδεδομένη εμπειρία της ψηφιακής κουλτούρας. Έτσι, ένα μέρος του προς διδασκαλία «κα-νόνα» θα συναρθρωθεί με τα αξιοπρόσεκτα και προς διερεύνηση δείγματα της σύγχρονης κουλτούρας.

Εκείνη η φρασούλα που μαρκάρισα μου ακούγεται σαν το σάλπισμα του αγγέλου προς τους απανταχού εξερευνητές του μπορχεσιανού λαβυρίνθου.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2012)

Δείτε και αυτό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_If%3F_%28essays%29

Αποτελεί παρακλάδι της σύγχρονης ιστορίας. Η λεγόμενη counterfactual history.


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2012)

Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά αν το countrerfactual το γράφουν ιστορικοί, όπως τα What if? που μας παραπέμπεις, Αζιμούθιε, από το αν το γράφουν μυθιστοριογράφοι. Οι ιστορικοί, ιδίως στα What if?, παίζουν μεν αλλά προσπαθούν να κρατηθούν στα όρια της αληθοφανούς ιστορικής εξέλιξης. Οι μυθοπλάστες κυνηγάνε το όνειρο. Βλ. Alternate history, με συμβολές τρανταχτών ονομάτων, όπως Φίλιπ Ντικ, Φίλπ Ροθ και πολλών άλλων.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρος πως ξέρεις περισσότερα για το θέμα από μένα. Απλώς μου το θύμισε και είπα να σας παραπέμψω και εκεί, αφού τη θεωρώ παρεμφερή ως συγγραφική τεχνική ή ως σημείο εκκίνησης αν θέλεις.


----------

